# Sway Control



## luvmyob (Apr 4, 2010)

I am back for more questions. I made a post here about a month ago regarding towing issues with my 2010 250RS. Thank you for all the great input. I went back and made a few adjustments on the ball height (lowered) to increase tongue weight. I feel that the trailer pulls much better now, but I would like to add a sway control.

Curently I have the EAZ-Lift WD hitch with 750lb bars. Can I add an EAZ friction style to my current setup?

Or should I move up to 1000lb bars and invest in one with intergrated sway control? (Equalizer or a Reese)

Thank you


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

I have the same TT as you however; I have a Reese Dual Cam and 1000 trunion bars. 
The dealer &#147;set it up&#148; and let me just say that it was not even close to correct.







The cams were ridding on the flat part of the bar not in the detent. Enough said.








That said after reading post here from several people with similar problems and the answers from the experienced Outbackers I knew that things were in need of correction. 
I set aside an afternoon and took my time to measure everything and set up the hitch per the directions and then adjust everthing until things were just right. 
After a couple of hours of adjustment I took it out for a tenuous road test. After getting things up to highway speed and confident that the hitch was working properly it was time to turbulence. I started by slowing and allowing cars to pass. The dealers set up had even a car pushing the TT around. Then I let a tractor trailer pass&#8230;..rock solid. Confident that the hitch was working I found several tractor trailers and got in the mix with them.
I can say that I can tow with confidence knowing that my rig stays where it supposed to be.








My recommendation is that you get what you pay for in a hitch. The right hitch set up takes a little time







. 
Stop by Lowes and pick up a box wrench located with the hitch and balls, $10.00 and a large adjustable wrench $30.00 I assume that you have a tape measure. Now you have all the tools to set up your hitch and make any adjustment that you may need. Better yet when you see someone with that scary set up you can lend a hand. 
Take a little time and listen the great folks here, get the right hitch and then set it up right.

Good Luck.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

luvmyob said:


> I am back for more questions. I made a post here about a month ago regarding towing issues with my 2010 250RS. Thank you for all the great input. I went back and made a few adjustments on the ball height (lowered) to increase tongue weight. I feel that the trailer pulls much better now, but I would like to add a sway control.
> 
> Curently I have the EAZ-Lift WD hitch with 750lb bars. Can I add an EAZ friction style to my current setup?
> 
> ...


I don't know anything about the EAZ hitch, but I just hauled my new 250 RS from near Syracuse NY to South, Central Ontario. I installed an Equalizer with 10,000 lb bars. While never having towed it without the Equalizer, I can say it was a low stress trip, even though it rained most of the way home. I had a few transports pass me, and also passed a couple as well, and the trailer never even flinched. When the roads were dry, I weaved the truck a little (enough to have the DW ask what I was doing), and the trailer just followed along. The only time it let me know it wasn't happy, was when a large truck passed us, easily doing 80 mph. The trailer probably moved 6 inches to the side, but that was the end of the story. My TV is a full sized Chev van with a 135" wheelbase, so that no doubt helps keep everything stable, but I can honestly say I'm pleased with how the trailer and hitch performed.

Hope this helps,

Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Integrated sway control is better, but you might be able to get away with a couple friction bars since you already have a 3/4 ton TV.


----------



## Blue Oval (Jun 7, 2010)

My 2 cents... I originally had a Xplr pulling 26RS with Reese weight distribution hitch (classic, with no friction or cams). There was very noticable sway... white knuckle!








I added very inexpensive ($50) Curt brand friction sway control bar to the side of hitch and BAM! - no sway. And that is with an xploder.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

From what I have read on various forums is that the friction type sway control is getting to its limits with anything over 25ft. I have a friction type set up on my 25rss and it works well. I can tell if I forgot to tighten it down before I leave. Only one of my camper friends has the dual cam set up and they love it. All that he can say is its rock solid no sway at all.


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

Friction sway devices should be OK with your setup.

You would only move up to 1000 lb bars if you are not getting your truck level when cinching up. I have 1000 lb bars on my 23KRS but I have a 650 lb motorcycle in the front of trailer when towing, so need the extra lift.

You could add Timbrens to the TV as well, but if $$$ is no object, then go with air bags.

Good luck.

Gary


----------

